# 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #9 Pick



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Alright Bobcats fans, we are running a BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft again. Your team is on the clock now, the previous results are listed below.

Please post a response with the player of your choice to make your vote count and please make sure to vote whether the pick will be traded or not. This thread will be open 24 hours at most and 12 hours at least so that you have enough time to vote.

Have fun :cheers:


Draft Results

1. Chicago Bulls - *Derrick Rose*
2. Miami Heat - *Michael Beasley*
3. Minnesota Timberwolves - *OJ Mayo*
4. Seattle Supersonics - *Jerryd Bayless*
5. Memphis Grizzlies - *Brook Lopez*
6. New York Knicks - *Danilo Gallinari*
7. Los Angeles Clippers - *Eric Gordon* - _Pick will be traded_
8. Milwaukee Bucks - *DJ Augustin* - _Pick will be traded_
9. Charlotte Bobcats -
10. New Jersey Nets -


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If he is still there, then Darrell Arthur. But I think that the pick will be traded for some veteran help.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Let's get some answers folks.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We'll probably take Love...Doesn't mean I'm in accord with that


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Arthur.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Should take Arthur.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Love


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Trade the pick, we need a veteran low post guy, not a rookie big man.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Love


----------



## NCR (Nov 28, 2007)

Deandre Jordan


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

I was honestly about to say Deandre Jordan, there is something about that kid that I really like.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It would be a total waste to take Jordan with a coach like Larry Brown. It might be a waste anyway, but Brown would rather have Jerome James than him.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm gona say Love, but theres good chance the pick will be traded imo. Nothing major, just for a solid vet or something.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kevin Love takes it, but the poll suggests that the pick will be traded.

Thanks for participating and don't forget to visit the draft forum for more information on the process.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, don't necessarily want him but we'll probably pick Love


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Looks like I missed out on the vote, but I can't imagine another rookie on this team.


----------

